# Review: Berlin Orchestra created with Berklee by Orchestral Tools



## donbodin (Sep 15, 2021)

Orchestral Tools signals a radical change in what to expect from an entry-level orchestral instrument. Curated with the same sample set as the acclaimed Berlin series of sample libraries, Berlin Orchestra comes with everything you need for creating authentic orchestrations with a proven sample set that has served professionals for years.

In this video, we check out Berlin Orchestra to get a feel for the output and hear the instruments in action. See full written review here: https://bit.ly/3CeJO4x




Berlin Orchestra created with Berklee normally sells for €849 (Special intro price of €649 until September 22, 2021) from Orchestral Tools: https://bit.ly/3jSD6e5


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 15, 2021)

I just deleted my post before mybadmemory posted his (was in doubt to express my thoughts here..).

So for completeness of on what mybadmemory reacted:
in short:
i think it's not a good demo (Beethoven) to showcase the library in full potential.
among the problems: It has weird mixing (all over the place, sudden unexpected volume jumps here and there).


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 15, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I just deleted my post before mybadmemory posted his (was in doubt to express my thoughts here..).
> 
> So for completeness of on what mybadmemory reacted:
> in short:
> ...


Haha. And I did exactly the same thing before I read this. :D But yeah. Tricky piece to pull off! I think the library itself is capable of sounding much better with another piece!


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Haha. And I did exactly the same thing before I read this. :D But yeah. Tricky piece to pull off! I think the library itself is capable of sounding much better with another piece!


o wow now everything is mixed up (chronologically haha), oh well.


----------



## C.Calmes (Sep 23, 2021)

The demos on OT website sounds really nice. Having the Berlin Orchestra since a few days, I can tell it has a good potential, but it needs good skills in mixing orchestral samples...
On many patches, BBC SO Core sounds better out of the box.
I'll need to work hard to obtain the best out of this library... But this is maybee what Berklee students need. A tool to compose orchestral music and learn how to mix it...
The trumpets are really tricky. They sound weird without a nice reverb and if there is too much reverb, they sound also weird... On the other side, Horns, Trombones and Tuba are excellent.

I found an artefact on the legato with the Horns a4, while playing the first notes of the "Jurassic Park Theme", when going from B to the higher B flat, One can hear a note in between that sound weird. One the horns is not playing B1 to B2b, but B1 to B2 then B2b.

Strings also need a good EQ and reverb.
A bad point is that if you want vibrato on the instruments, it's only 0% or 100%. Nothing in between.

A bit expensive for the result, even with EDU discount (I paid €611.28). I paid BBC SO Core less than €300 with EDU...


----------



## C.Calmes (Sep 23, 2021)

If you want to avoid this artefact play the 4 solo horns istead of the patch a4....


----------

